# thunder shower v's P21's



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

after a wax top up at the weekend with P21's the thunder and rain came down. 

but as we all know rain brings beading 8)





































:wink:


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Was it freshly polished? Water beads seem to cling to the paint. I'll post some pics of mine when it rains :wink:

Scotty225


----------

